# The CFUK Nativity Christmas 2015



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

For those who haven't noticed Yuletide is nearly upon us. Wishing all of the good forum folk a very merry Christmas.










L-R. Gary Dyke1, The Systemic Kid, Mr Boots2U, Glenn, Jesus =(A Young Matt Perger), Coffee Chap, Urban Bumpkin, Xpenno, Jeebsy.

I'm sure there's a way to tag faces but I haven't worked out how to do it.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hilarious


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Brilliant Clive - Coffeechap baby Jesus pure genius


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Patrick, in fairness the hard work was done by a good friend of mine who'd done this as a Christmas promo for his work. He just dropped in different faces for this one.

Apart from Glenn as Gabriel he pretty much had had a free rein and fitted in the photo's I'd sent over where ever they fitted best.

I'd completely forgotten about Jesus (it still had his MD in there). So I told him to google Matt Perger.







Thought it might have been Pat Perger at one point.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I see Coffeechap can't let go of his lever.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

That is ACE!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant Clive:good:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Boots just loves Mr perger


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Boots just loves Mr perger


 you look as if you're a bit uncertain about him though


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Boots just loves Mr perger


You look more interested in that sheep....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I look like I am telling Patrick to chill out, as he looks like he wants to kill someone


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not happy Clive. I wanted to be a donkey


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> I'm not happy Clive. I wanted to be a donkey


Just the important forum folk made the photo daren


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Just the important forum folk made the photo daren


I could go off you


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> I'm not happy Clive. I wanted to be a donkey


Don't you mean, ass, Daren?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> You look more interested in that sheep....


Sheep make good eating


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't you mean, ass, Daren?


He doesn't have to try patrick


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't you mean, ass, Daren?


Is that all you think about?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> You look more interested in that sheep....


 Or Gary. Either way Gary's looking the other way


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> I'm not happy Clive. I wanted to be a donkey


Sorry Darren. I'd only factored in 8, the only other avenue would have been Jesus or the Donkey/ass......both dodgy ground and I didn't have a photo of you.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sorry Darren. I'd only factored in 8, the only other avenue would have been Jesus or the Donkey/ass......both dodgy ground and I didn't have a photo of you.


Here you go


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think he would make a great sheep


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Why's he got an ariel in his right ear?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone any good with photoshop?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Why she got an ariel in his right ear?


Now now I think he looks quite manly


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Now now I think he looks quite manly


Looks mainly what?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Why's he got an ariel in his right ear?


 it was all the rage back then. Mick Hucknell look with Antenna


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone remember


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Anyone remember
> 
> View attachment 18292


Who's that? Anthorn?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> it was all the rage back then. Mick Hucknell look with Antenna


"Holding back the ears....." Top tune


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

@coffeechap - that photo was for your personal pleasure - not to be shared.... You promised!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> @coffeechap - that photo was for your personal pleasure - not to be shared.... You promised!


It wasn't me that shared that photo on this site


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Or this one


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you want the dib dib dob one


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Patrick, Glenn and Coffeechap look like they're part of the original globe.

I look like I've eaten the entire contents of the box that I'm carrying and the skin colour of my hands doesn't match my face.

Maybe this is a prediction of Christmas to come.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think the beard really suits Clive, he should cultivate it for Christmas.







( complete with same colouring )


----------

